# Stroke???



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi I posted on an old thread about strokes but I don't think it is showing up and I really need some advice. My little chi is 2 and a half years old. She started screeming Sunday night and had 2 really bad times her head would draw back and she would be stiff later she would still act like she was in pain stayed all hunched up and tail tucked and she couldn't walk very well, very wobbly on her feet. 
Vet said maybe stroke, maybe ate something toxic or maybe injury? He gave her a steroid shot and wants her back today for another shot. He said she should be alot better by evening but she wasn't. she stayed the same. No more screeing but just layed and not right. She did eat but she stayed wobby on feet.
Early this morning she had another screeming and it was even worse, it took a good ten minutes before she relaxed her head from the pulled back and then she stayed kind of stiff and keep her head pulled to the right. It's been over an hour and she still can't stand.
I will be taking her back to the vet as soon as they open but what do you all think? Anyone had anything like this happen to your baby? I would appreciate any insight and prayers please. Thank you, Linda and my baby Tallie


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Lupita had one a few days ago. Scared the daylights out of us. Head pulled back, eyes fixed to the side and huge, front paws drawn up. Lasted probably 3-4 minutes. After she came out of it, she threw up. No food but foamy bile. Then she wanted to sleep. Saw no signs of anything different the next morning. My husband thought at first it was a stroke, but I think it was a petite mal seizure. I have documented everything just in case she has another one. Vet said I time isn't enough to put on meds. It broke my heart, my little girl looking scared having this seizure, and my husband yelling at me "do something please....Don't let her die... I am not ready for this!" Lupita is 5 1/2 yrs old. I pray your baby starts feeling better!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you, did your little girl screem in pain?


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh Linda I really feel for you, it's awful when they in pain and you feel helpless. Sending you warm thoughts for a speedy recover for your baby.
Hugs


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my that is terrible, poor little Tallie, I have not experienced this and don't want too. I just pray your little one will be okay , please let us know what the Vet thinks? My pug has small seizures but she has never screamed with them. I do think maybe something else there, has she fallen and hurt her neck or back?


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Evelyn, thank you and as far as I know she has not had any fall or hurt her self. She spent Sunday cuddling with hubby cause I was sick with a stomach virus, so I don't think so.
Thank you to everyone for prayers and posititive thoughts. I will let you know as soon as I find out anything.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My Sheltie has had a few strokes,but there was never any screaming,just head to one side ,wobbly, eyes not focusing, trembling passed out for 2 mins then came round as if nothing had happened,vet gave a magic pill and he hasn't had one since last year.Hope she's ok


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts your way. I feel for you. It's horrible when things like this happen. Why is life so unfair to these poor helpless things! I know we should expect things to happen, life isn't fair, but it's just too heart breaking!

I had a larger dog once that seizures. Her's were typical with convulsions. The vet put her on phenobarbitol and it reduced them down to about once a year.

I hope she will be okay!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your dog is so ill. You might want to have your vet check for this: Dog Ear Problems: Canine Peripheral Vestibular Syndrome although it mostly effects older dogs..a friend of mine went through this with a 2yr chihuahua (no vomiting present, but did have the other symptoms you describe). It can not hurt to ask...inner ear issues can be very serious and present as a host of other known illnesses. Good Luck...post an update when you can.


----------



## Violet butterfly (Jan 10, 2013)

Hope the vet kind find the problem quickly. My prayers are with you.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

we got in to the vet early and thankfully we were able to see the vet who I feel is the best there. (not the same one as yesterday) He says he thinks strokes too. He put her on phenobarbital and liquid tinic along with another steroid shot. She still couldn't stand when we got in and still pulled her head to the right side. Her only reflex was for 1 front leg, all the rest are paralized. he ruled out poision and really didn't think injury. 
I haven't got her to eat today, I don't think she has control of her bladder, this morning when she started screeming she peed all over the floor. and has peed alittle bit since then. 
QUESTION: How do I help her for bowel movements? she hasn't gone yet and she had a full meal last night.
Anyway, I wanted to let all of you know what the vet said. And thank you all for your prayers and kind words. Please keep Tallie in your prayers, she is just too young for me to think about losing.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

chi's R me said:


> Thank you, did your little girl screem in pain?


Sorry, I checked this site before I left for work and had to wait until lunch to check it again. No she did not scream, the poor thing couldn't do anything. Almost like she did not even recognize us or anything going around her. She was opening her mouth like she was trying to scream, but nothing came out. I wrapped her in a warm towel, held her and talked to her. I did read that they have found that by rubbing the tip of her ears in a firm circular motion stimulates something and may bring them out of it sooner. We were suppose to go away for the weekend, but I am not leaving her!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Prayers coming from out house to yours for Tallie. hugs


----------



## Dee Dee (Feb 12, 2013)

I am a new member. I came across this Forum when searching for answers for a medical condition of one of my chihuahua's. 
Seeing your post, I actually (sadly) have experience and the symptons do not sound like a stroke. My 12 year old Lady suffered a stroke in November '12 and passed away that same evening. She did not seem to be in any pain. She didn't make any noise. Just seemed confused and was dragging one side of her body when she tried to move. No warnings, nothing. 
So, the upside is that with your chi is young and seemingly healthy. It's unlikely she suffered a stroke. Seems more like a pinched nerve or a strain.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

We will be praying for both of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

You and Tallie are in my thoughts! I hope things improve for her soon!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd get x-rays or something done. Some kind of screening.

It sounds like seizures, maybe related to injury.. my best friend, a european starling (bird), had seizures like that before he died. He had fallen (he could not fly due to a crooked wing) and broken his neck, and waited for me to find him before he would go, and once I did he started having seizures, screaming at the top of his lungs, and then just died.

I think if she was dying she would have done it by now so I think the vet can help, I hope so, and I don't mean to scare you with this post. A neck injury could certainly cause this though.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It sounds to me more like a seizure than a stroke. I had a dog with epilepsy and am extremely familiar with the symptoms. He would scream because he got scared. They often get stiff and lose their bladder control. It really sounds like a seizure and not a stroke. 

The vet put her on phenobarbital? That is to treat seizures. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

No improvement, she's hasen't drank or ate all day. i am using a syrgen to get a little water in her. Vet said it would take weeks (2 or 3) to see improvement. but she has to eat and drink. 
Thank you everyone, just keep praying. Lupita's mom, I am rubing her ear like you suggested. I don't if it will help but it can't hurt and it makes me feel like I am doing something for her.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

pupluv168 said:


> It sounds to me more like a seizure than a stroke. I had a dog with epilepsy and am extremely familiar with the symptoms. He would scream because he got scared. They often get stiff and lose their bladder control. It really sounds like a seizure and not a stroke.
> 
> The vet put her on phenobarbital? That is to treat seizures.
> 
> ...


yes, 1/4 tablet once a day for 5 days.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Just got home from work, and checking in on Tallie. Everyone on here knows a lot more then I do, but is Pedialyte ok to give dogs? I was thinking it might be a little more "umph" then plain water. Just keep on loving on her! You and Tally are in my thoughts! Hugs!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

chi's R me said:


> No improvement, she's hasen't drank or ate all day. i am using a syrgen to get a little water in her. Vet said it would take weeks (2 or 3) to see improvement. but she has to eat and drink.
> Thank you everyone, just keep praying. Lupita's mom, I am rubing her ear like you suggested. I don't if it will help but it can't hurt and it makes me feel like I am doing something for her.


Bless her little heart and yours.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

UPDATE---Tallie is about the same. She is eating, can't really drink by self but we are getting enough water in her. Still no muscle control and head pulled to side. Vet decided to increase dosage today (she is still having 1 seizure aday) hopefully to stop them all together. Said it would take 2 to 3 weeks and we would just have to wait and see. Sometimes there is some recovery, sometimes full recovery and sometimes no change at all. Keep my baby in your prayers please. I will keep ya'll informed of how she is doing. Thank you, linda


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Linda, I have been wondering about her. I have both of you in my prayers. Pat


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aw ,my heart is breaking for you and her, prayers coming her way. Get well Tallie. Thank you for taking the time to update us.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

definitely i will put her in my prayers i think we need a prayer chain too many sick doggies


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Both of you have not been forgotten. This is when patience is the hardest.

Thinking of you.


----------



## luvdiz2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, kinda new, kinda lurked for a while. Just to add my chi Chilly had a spinal stroke last January. He yelped, limped a bit and started walking on his knuckles. Rushed him to the emergency vet, where they wanted to do a bunch of tests (read $800) with no promises. Decided to wait overnight and he got worse. Regular type vet in the morning got an emergency appointment with a neuro. After an X-ray, MRI and spinal tap, they decided spinal stroke. He couldn't walk or stand. He was 2 years old. Two days later and some steroids, he is mostly fine now. His stroke was c2, high up on his neck. It was expensive, but well worth it!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

UPDATE: It has been 3 weeks since Tallie first had problems. I am happy to report she is making progress. She can now stand and walk. (It's not pretty, but she can do it). She can't go far and she will lose her balance and fall BUT she is getting up. She still doesn't eat or drink by herself. I have to hand feed her and use a syring for water. Something about putting her head down gives her problems. She can't chew on bullies because they will fall out of her mouth and then she can't pick them back up.

Still on the same meds, still doubled up. 

For 2 weeks progress was very slow. And her head stayed pulled over to the right. Now I see small improvement everyday. 

I thank God for his mercy. And I thank each of you for praying for my baby.
I am not sure if Tallie will make a full recovery or if she will have to stay on her meds for life. She will go back to the vet's next week and I hope to have more answers then.
I appreciate each of you for your kind words, warm feelings and prayers.
When I find out more I will let you know. Thanks again, Linda and Tallie


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My sheltie's head was awful it would hang on the side like floppy,but it's normal now.I raised the water bowl and food dish on bits of wood so it was higher for his head,or you can buy dishes on a stand that will help.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you for posting an update. I looked this weekend to see if I had missed one.. So glad you are seeing some improvements. Keeping you and Tally in my prayers. Come'n Tally you can do it!


----------

